# Workout of the day!



## Boris (Apr 10, 2009)

post your workout here everyday that you can. reps/sets what are you doing pushups, bodyweight work or lifting weights, martial arts/combatives. post them here and be inspired and get inspired. maybe some accountability as well....


----------

